# Sonata for cello and piano, Mov. I



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

My Sonata for Cello and Piano in d minor was completed in the fall of 2017. Composed in memory of my friend's son who passed away in a tragic car accident. This performance was from last November. I'm at the piano.

This is the first movement. It has influences of impressionism and for the most part remains in perpetual motion. Hope you enjoy it. If you like what you hear subscribe to my YouTube channel. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello Matt,
Wonderful music! I listened to all movements from your home page and I enjoyed it very much. The first movement is perhaps the most impressionistic part of the piece (in a Fauré kind of style). Very good! I found that the second movement had perhaps a bit less structure, but on the other hand, there were some very beautiful passages. The third moment was really great and very cohesive.
Congratulations!


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Omnimusic said:


> Hello Matt,
> Wonderful music! I listened to all movements from your home page and I enjoyed it very much. The first movement is perhaps the most impressionistic part of the piece (in a Fauré kind of style). Very good! I found that the second movement had perhaps a bit less structure, but on the other hand, there were some very beautiful passages. The third moment was really great and very cohesive.
> Congratulations!


Thank you for your kind words! I'm truly glad you enjoyed it and that you listened to all the movements. You may have noticed the last movement is a passacaglia. It was a hard piece to compose, technically and emotionally. The whole work is a meditation on death.

Some have suggested I turn it into a cello concerto. I've definitely considered it. Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Lovely! I was moved by what I heard.


----------

